# Oxyothespis dumonti



## yen_saw

These North African grass mantis ootheca is smaller than I thought. I expect the nymph is not any larger than the US grass mantis (THesprotia Graminis) hatchling. Anyone else keep this species?







Will post more once it hatched.


----------



## robo mantis

Man Yen you rock I just saw your website also let me know when the logs open because I want to see comments.


----------



## Vlodek

I do. Right now I have 6 fertile oothecas and 6 nymphs Oxyothespis dumonti. Nymphs L1 are a little bigger than Otomantis sp. nymphs L1 and 24 hours after hatching nymphs started to hunt for fruit flies.


----------



## yen_saw

First of the ooth hatched today! They are really small. But i can already see the "eye-lash" on this species, nice pointy eyes. But very jumpy so it was difficult to get the best shot, here are some better pics out of dozens pics taken!!






It can be seen here only 9 nymphs hatched, i lost one trying to move them into another cage, jumpy little nymph.
















Thanks for the info Vlodek, i couldn't feed any caresheet for them, assumed they adapt to cool and dry environment similar to North Africa like Tunesia or Morroco.



> Man Yen you rock I just saw your website also let me know when the logs open because I want to see comments.


Thanks Robo, guess you noticed! need to include this species in my log soon.


----------



## OGIGA

Since it looks like only a few came out, does that mean they have a good survival rate?


----------



## robo mantis

Ok i'll check your site every once in a while to see if it is up.


----------



## Rick

Those look interesting yen.


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks guys.



> Since it looks like only a few came out, does that mean they have a good survival rate?


Except for the one that escape, so far the rest of them are doing well and eating fruit flies that seems too large to handle. I have no idea about their surviving rate, this is the first time I am keeping this species. They look "fragile" but vibrant and have powerful hind legs that allow them to jump like grasshopper, it really resembles miniature grasshopper nymph at this stage.


----------



## Isis

These are 3 mine pics of these little fellows.

Dont worry, they are tough and can be kept in dry and cool conditions. They molt after about 3 weeks of time, so their developement is slow


----------



## yen_saw

Wow beautiful! Is that L1 nymph?

3 weeks for first molt seems like a long time for a small nymph! GUess it will take a long time to mature  

Thanks for the info Isis.


----------



## Isis

Yes, it was a late L1 (today it molted finally), as you can see they quickly lose their stripes, it's a pity because they look more cute with them  

Anyway good luck with these critters, it is not such a dull species as it seems without a magnifying glass  

I love my new macro lens  ))


----------



## yen_saw

I was not aware that this species can grow in such a fast pace. In less than 2 months, some of the nymphs has reached either subadult or adult stage. But there are also some which stay in the same stage for a long time and only at L5/L6 eventhough they were kept in the similar condition. Here are some subadult and adult pics. Isis, is they any easy way to se-x them?


----------



## yen_saw

Well now that i'm starting to get adult with longer wing and antenna it is obvious that they are male. Appears that both female and male has same number of molts :?: Again, this species is a real cannibal, 2-2.5inches as adult, low maintenance, fast growth (hatchling to adult in 2 months), and a species which prefer dry and hot condition. Glad to grow some to adulthood, now the breeding....


----------



## OGIGA

That's pretty fast. My 3 month old stamomantis californica had its 6th molt recently and is still not adult.


----------



## Rick

They look good yen. Will look for some for sale from you soon.


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks Rick, will keep it for one generation or let them go after breeding, the water level is raising up quickly i am flooded with nymphs.


----------



## yen_saw

Some mating pics











Not a shy species at all!!


----------



## Jenn

Great pictures...


----------

